# Recommendations on Novels about Dogs?



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Not talking training books, but good novels and stories that are about dogs, or life with dogs, such as 'Marley & Me'. 

A few weeks ago somebody mentioned 'The Art of Racing in the Rain' in a thread, which I ordered online and arrived today. I'm so excited to get home and start reading it!

Can you recommend any others to read?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Merle's Door- Love, love, love this book!
Dog Years; A Memoir- Great memoir
The Story of Edgar Sawtelle- Loved the book, hated the ending. Wish I had put the book down before the last three chapters.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Just got finished reading the art of racing in the rain, awesome, awesome book, I read it in 3 days....u will def. enjoy it....


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

If you enjoyed Marley and Me you should also read John Grogan's "The Longest Trip Home" isn't about dogs but I enjoyed it (have tissues handy).


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Books by John Katz.

Dean Koontz often has Golden Retrievers in his books


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

I just finished Cormac yesterday. That was a good book.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Susan Conant (Connant?) has a whole series of "Dog Lover's Mysteries" that are lots of fun, relatively short and very dog rich (the main character was "brought up" as a golden retriever (her parents were breeders) and owns and trains malamutes. Her love interest is a vet...try her books (there are about 10)...you will love them!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Scent of the Missing by Susannah Charleson.... true story about her SAR work with her golden Puzzle. She's also a FB friend to many here.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

One Good Dog by Susan Wilson.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I got this one for Christmas a few years back:

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Dog-Heroes-September-11th-Americas/dp/1593789998/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1280349621&sr=8-1[/ame]

Unfortunately I loaned it to someone and it was never returned


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow, so many books. Thanks all for your suggestions. I'll have lots of reading to fill in my commute every day!


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

While not specifically about dogs I love the James Herriot books. He was a vet in real life and the books are referred to as "semi-autobigraphical". I found myself laughing out loud while reading them. Some titles: All Creatures Great and Small, All Things Bright and Beautiful.


----------



## babbs (Feb 9, 2010)

Debbie, you took the words right out of my mouth. I have read them all.


----------



## Cheryl and buddy (Oct 24, 2009)

ooh.. my second favorite subject! Love, love, loved "The Art of Racing in the rain", I always thought my next dog would be named Enzo, then along came Sammy. I really enjoy the Chet and Bernie series. It's about a private detective told from the eyes of his dog.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

"The Dog Who Wouldn't Be" by Farley Mowat. Just plain fun. And the "Hank the Cowdog" series by John(?) Erickson. Originally written for kids, but a great anybody book and works really well for reading outloud to the family. Hank is head of ranch security with a Sam Spade complex.


----------



## hat trick (Jan 22, 2009)

Nop's trials by donald mccaig==it's about a border collie.. The darkest evening of the year by dean koontz-- it's a murder mystery but the heroine rescues goldens and has a golden. I've also heard that Rescuing Sprite by Mark levin is supposed to be good but will make you cry.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm currently reading (actually listening to) Watchers by Dean Koontz. A golden retriever plays a major role in the story. It makes me so happy because the dog makes me think of Conner. Not because Conner is as smart as that golden (Conner is known as my dumb blonde), but because they keep talking about the wagging tail.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I just finished the Dean Koontz book about his own Golden Trixie ( A Big Little Life)
The sad thing about books people seem to write about their dogs is that you know the dog is going to die in the end and that makes you sad the whole book.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

lgnutah said:


> The sad thing about books people seem to write about their dogs is that you know the dog is going to die in the end and that makes you sad the whole book.


I've been told Dean Koontz dogs DON'T die so OK to read any. Of course, the story of Trixie is different than his novels.

if a dog is involved, I always have to read ahead to find out if dog is with us until the end (bet ya'll do that!). 

Racing In Rain was wonderful -- it was loaned to me; currently DH has loaned the loaner to a coworker.


----------



## trekkie2 (Jun 26, 2010)

oh boy, this is going to cost me money :doh: lol, i just bought the new Nora Robers last night because it has a search and rescue theme!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

jenlaur said:


> While not specifically about dogs I love the James Herriot books. He was a vet in real life and the books are referred to as "semi-autobigraphical". I found myself laughing out loud while reading them. Some titles: All Creatures Great and Small, All Things Bright and Beautiful.


His books are wonderful! And they are all sort of short stories so you can stop and go between chapters. I named my first dog Tristan after his brother in the book. They weren't all dog stories but they were all charming. Do you remember the TV series?

Some oldies but goodies - not sure if they are available any more are the Albert Payson Terhune books. Lad, a Dog was one of many. They were about his Collies that lived with him at Sunnybank. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albert_Payson_Terhune

Because of reading his books I always wanted a Collie when I was younger.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I really liked the Nop's Trials and the sequel .... even though he's supposedly not the nicest breed historian.

One of my MOST favorite dog fiction pieces is "The Dog Who Spoke with Gods". I re-read it every few years. Some not so realistic bits...but some VERY fabulous parts about why we love dogs and going from "liking dogs" to being "a dog person."

There's a SCARY amount of dog mysteries. I was absolutely terrified of dog people for a while after reading some of this. The dog niche isn't THAT large yet there are several "series". Susan Connant as mentioned above. Sue Henry writes about mushing dogs. Laurien Berenson kinda everything, but a lot of conformation. Carol Lea Benjamin had some mysteries I enjoyed WAY more than her non-fiction training books. Virginia Lanier about bloodhounds and search work... I cheated and looked up on this site...I've read some by the above authors...but there's a TON more here: http://www.dogwise.com/Browse/SubCatList.cfm?SubCat=Mysteries

There's also a series about field work...spaniels I think? Published 1980's... I can't find the author....

Jessie Haas has several fiction YA books... one about clicker training "Shaper". She spoke at the closing of clicker expo in KY a few months ago... and ..... I enjoyed her writing more than her speaking. 

Lots and lots of dog fiction exists!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I just finished The Last Dog on the Hill by Steve Duno. It was wonderful.
I have been told that the book I Thought you were Dead by Peter Nelson is great too. I haven't read it yet.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Cheryl and buddy said:


> ooh.. my second favorite subject! Love, love, loved "The Art of Racing in the rain", I always thought my next dog would be named Enzo, then along came Sammy. I really enjoy the Chet and Bernie series. It's about a private detective told from the eyes of his dog.


I'll second the Chet and Bernie series  Also, the Kate Shugak books-about a woman (Kate) and her wolf dog in Alaska. They get involved in a lot of murders, etc.

Also Susan Conant, Laurien Berenson, Carol Lea Benjamin. There's a series abut a detective with a Basset Hound named Lulu that I really enjoyed.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

The Angel by My Side. A great story, tissues required.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm reading the books by Jon Katz now. Some of the things he writes have made me think hard about how I am with my dogs.


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

fostermom said:


> Merle's Door- Love, love, love this book!
> Dog Years; A Memoir- Great memoir
> The Story of Edgar Sawtelle- Loved the book, hated the ending. Wish I had put the book down before the last three chapters.


My sentiments exactly!


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

Nora Roberts "The Search"

Romance, dogs and serial killers..<3<3<3 

Also just one on wildlife animals (cougars, tigers, pathers, etc) Nora Roberts "Black Hills" its about a wildlife refuge in the Black Hills of South Dakota and of course, romance, psycho person who thinks the refuge owner is 'trapping and hurting' the animals, and my favorite has big cats in it..It goes into alot about the whole refuge aspect what goes into taking care of the animals, and alot about how they can learn behaviors but they will never be 'domestic' they will always be wild. 


No I do not love Nora Roberts and no I do not have ALL of her books and Im most definately NOT obsessive enough to store them all in copyright order or freak out on anyone who touches them..Nope not me you got the wrong gal!


----------



## tillytay1 (Feb 22, 2010)

A new one out - *A Dog's Purpose by Bruce Cameron*

http://www.brucecameron.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=56&Itemid=64

A story written from the eyes of a dog.

This second link has a little video at the bottom of the page.

http://www.bookpage.com/books-10013369-A-Dog's-Purpose


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Jon Katz is sincerely hated by the Border Collie community - just a heads up! If you do a google search, you'll get a better idea of why. I read one of his books and refuse to read any more. I do not think he "gets it" at all.

A book that is not specifically about a dog, but the dog is the underlying "hero" is called _When Katie Wakes_ by Connie May Fowler. She wrote _Before Women Had Wings_.
_When Katie Wakes _is autobiographical about how a rescued puppy helps her break out of an abusive relationship. Really intense and really good.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> I got this one for Christmas a few years back:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have that book! My sister's dog Kita (RIP) is featured in it.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> I'm currently reading (actually listening to) Watchers by Dean Koontz. A golden retriever plays a major role in the story. It makes me so happy because the dog makes me think of Conner. Not because Conner is as smart as that golden (Conner is known as my dumb blonde), but because they keep talking about the wagging tail.


That is a GREAT book!!! But the movie sucked. LOL!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Does it have to be about dogs? Do you like Science Fiction? If so, how about what I consider the gold standard:

Stephen Kings The Stand.

When I was in the Navy, on long 6 month cruises if you had a copy of this you could actually rent it


----------



## trekkie2 (Jun 26, 2010)

love The Stand, best book ever!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> That is a GREAT book!!! But the movie sucked. LOL!


I agree! Happens with so many movies.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I read this book several years ago, but it was VERY good. About a great dane...
Amazing Gracie: A Dog's Tale







http://www.amazon.com/Amazing-Gracie-Dogs-Dan-Dye/dp/0761129758

If you have any interest in behind the scenes thoughts and happenings of the Veterinary profession, I would recommend this book- so good! Written by a vet.
Tell me Where it Hurts by Nick Trout







http://www.amazon.com/Tell-Me-Where-Hurts-Healing/dp/0767926439



I remembered seeing this thread and had to come back to it. It's time to order some beach/vacation books!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

David Rosenfeldt writes funny mysteries. The main character is an attorney who also has a dog rescue. He has a rescued golden who features highly in every story. Waiting for his newest to come out.

Iris Johannsen , a romance mystery writer , has a couple books that feature search and rescue dogs. One is a golden.

I have the Art Of Racing in the Rain but haven't started it yet , just cna't get into the idea of the dog telling the story.


----------



## Smallscreamy (Jul 15, 2010)

One of the best books I have ever read (and read and read!) is called A walk in the dark by Joyce Stranger. It is about a sheep farmer who has always had working sheepdogs but is then involved in a car accident that leaves him blind. He then has to relearn how to do everything, including learning to rely on a guide dog. This story is about how he and his new guide dog learn to adapt to eachother. It's an amazing book.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

I rented One Good Dog from the library. It's a great book so far.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Debles said:


> David Rosenfeldt writes funny mysteries. The main character is an attorney who also has a dog rescue. He has a rescued golden who features highly in every story. Waiting for his newest to come out.
> 
> Iris Johannsen , a romance mystery writer , has a couple books that feature search and rescue dogs. One is a golden.
> 
> I have the Art Of Racing in the Rain but haven't started it yet , just cna't get into the idea of the dog telling the story.


 
It's definitely different, but it's actually really cool once you get into it. I don't know about you, but I'm ALWAYS wondering what Enzo's take on is on whatever is going on, so it's kind of neat to see how the dog thinks.


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

This one is a bit childish, maybe, but have you read The Trouble with Tuck, by Theodore Taylor?
It's a story about a girl who has an amazing yellow Lab called Friar Tuck. She really loves her dog, so when Tuck starts to go blind, she knows she has to find a solution. And she thinks of a very... well, different way to help her friend.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom said:


> Susan Conant (Connant?) has a whole series of "Dog Lover's Mysteries" that are lots of fun, relatively short and very dog rich (the main character was "brought up" as a golden retriever (her parents were breeders) and owns and trains malamutes. Her love interest is a vet...try her books (there are about 10)...you will love them!


Thanks for this tip--I have been reading these since you recommended and love them. Lucky the library has them for me or I'd be more broke than I am from buying dog toys.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

John Steinbeck's _Travels with Charley_. It is about the author's own road trip with his standard poodle. Light and hunourous unlike his better known novels!!


----------



## Kimi's dad (Apr 3, 2007)

*my top 3*

My top 3 dog books are:

1. The Story of Edgar Sawtelle (kind of sorry I read it but I'm SO happy it's fiction!!! Great great book)
2. Merle's Door (non-fiction; great & educational)
3. The Art of Racing in the Rain (just a great novel- especially if you love dogs & car racing!)


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

I just finished The Art of Racing in the Rain yesterday. What a great book. Finished it in one day. Thanks for recommending it.


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

Another vote for The Art of Racing in the Rain.

I also enjoy the David Rosenfelt mysteries- The latest one come out today: Dog Tags. These are light and sometimes quite funny.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom said:


> Susan Conant (Connant?) has a whole series of "Dog Lover's Mysteries" that are lots of fun, relatively short and very dog rich (the main character was "brought up" as a golden retriever (her parents were breeders) and owns and trains malamutes. Her love interest is a vet...try her books (there are about 10)...you will love them!


Thanks so much Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom for this recommendation. I have now read all of her dog lover's mysteries and loved them. My library had almost all of them. I learned a lot about dog training and dog shows and conformation and what all those titles etc mean. I loved the little touches about living in Cambridge and Harvard and all, too. Susan Conant actually has a doctoral from Harvard and her husband is a psychologist. While not great literature by any means these are well written and fun. It has been great summer reading, wouldn't be too bad over winter bad weather reading, either.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

A Walk Across America by Peter Jenkins. An old book, but great nonetheless. The sequel, The Walk West is just as good. Loved Merle's Door, along with Scent of the Missing.


----------



## ChiPack (Jan 22, 2010)

Phillyfisher said:


> A Walk Across America by Peter Jenkins. An old book, but great nonetheless. The sequel, The Walk West is just as good. Loved Merle's Door, along with Scent of the Missing.


I second A Walk Across America! This is a FANTASTIC book! Also, Dog Years by Mark Doty that was already mentioned...I loved this book to tears. SO good!


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

tillytay1 said:


> A new one out - *A Dog's Purpose by Bruce Cameron*
> 
> A Dog's Purpose
> 
> ...


This was a great book! I just finished it yesterday. I also read "The Art of Racing in the Rain" If I had to compare the two I would say "A Dog's Purpose " hands down was the best.
I also recently read "Through a Dog's Eyes" by Jennifer Arnold. This was another good one about our relationships with dogs.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

tillytay1 said:


> A new one out - *A Dog's Purpose by Bruce Cameron*


Thank's for the tip! I'm twelfth in line to reserve the book at our library.


----------



## Mako (Nov 29, 2009)

I also just finished A Dog's Purpose by Bruce Cameron. Great book and very easy to read.


----------



## sunny6 (Jul 16, 2010)

*A Dog's Purpose*

Another vote here for A Dog's Purpose! I read it over the summer and just loved it. Gives you a greater appreciation for all the different types of lives dogs live. Highly recommend.


----------



## katelyn29 (Jul 21, 2010)

I am currently reading The Watchers by Dean Koontz like others have mentioned. I love how descriptive he is with the dogs behaviors. He is always dead on. But I guess that makes sense since he has a golden himself.

This is not a book, but it just got me thinking of the movie "UP." I just love this movie. Doug or Dug, the dog in the movie, is so clearly a Golden. It just cracks me up every time I watch it because even as a cartoon he looks and acts just like my Dakota. It is soo hilarious. I even call Dakota Doug now just because he is such a goof.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

I enjoyed reading Endal by Allen and Sandra Parton 
a true story of a man who had a brain injury and Endal his dog who brought him back from the brink
and the Emma series of books by Sheila Hocken
about a blind woman (Sheila ) and a dog name Emma there are about 5/6 books in the series and they are all worth reading


----------



## Everything's Golden (Nov 1, 2010)

What a neat thread! 
One of the best books I've ever read about life from the perspective of a dog is Scruffy by Jack Stonely. It is for kids or young adults but it is so good. I cried when I read it and still remember it after about 15 years.


----------



## Paige&Lily (Nov 4, 2010)

Everything's Golden-

Scruffy! I loved that book as a child! I read it so many times and it always made me cry. I should read it again. I recently read Big Little Life by Dean Koontz too and it was really good-I love his novels too.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

A Dog's Life by Ann Martin


----------



## Connor (Aug 17, 2008)

Jack Londons "Call of The Wild and White Fang."

I think that man really understood the mind of a dog.

Read them both several times.


----------



## goldyjlox (Jun 27, 2010)

Dean Koontz ism y favorite author, I ahve read all his books. I just finished reading his book about Trixie (The big little life...) it was awesome. I Knew that Trixie had passed, just not why and I read this after lossing Kody to Cancer, so it was hard at the end. Watchers is good, The darkest day of the year is all about Goldens. Its was really good too.


----------



## jlwilson (Mar 10, 2011)

This is a great site. I am an avid reader and am always looking for books. When my Solstice List goes out in December, I shall no longer have to try and figure out what bookd I want to request. Thanks to all.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

This was a great book! A Friend Named Henry. Written by the mother of an autistic boy. I loved it and it helped me understand autism more and how strong you have to be to fight for your child. Very interesting, funny, and heartwarming read- all the better knowing it's based on real life.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/0340934018/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&n=283155&s=books"]







[/ame]


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Finally Home by Elizabeth Parker 
Story about a free-spirited rescue Golden Retriever, Buddy.
I LOVE this book.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

Have you read Angel by My Side? by Mike Lingenfelter?
I recently read that he has received a companion golden from Ambertru Kennels (Connie comes on this site sometimes)
This was my "flight time" book when I went to Whistler earlier this month - really enjoyed it. Carol


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

esSJay said:


> A few weeks ago somebody mentioned 'The Art of Racing in the Rain' in a thread, which I ordered online and arrived today. I'm so excited to get home and start reading it!


Oooh, I got that for Christmas and read it straight through in 2 days. It's a wonderful book! But keep the Kleenex handy...*

Edit: *Oops! I just realized that this is an old thread. So sorry!


----------



## bobo (Aug 24, 2010)

Not sure if someone already mentioned it. "Oogy" by Larry Levin is very good and inspiring. I know it's already mentioned, but just that to add that I really enjoyed "A Big Little Life" by Dean Koontz too! Reading "Merle's Door" right now.


----------



## Takasnooze (Mar 22, 2011)

*Oogy* by Larry Levin....very good rescue story.


----------

